# how to remove an adhesive?



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi, on our pine panelling, is a large spot where tenants glued a cork dartboard or bulletin board or something. It's like those dark cork tiles, I think. How to remove the glue and what's left of the corkboard? The panelling in this room isn't dark or ugly, except where that kid glued that cork up.
thanks,
Sherry


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

At walmart you can find a product called un-du... it will probably be in the craft department, scrapbookers use it for taking pictures off of pages without distroying them!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

what type of glue? is it like a wood glue (elmer's) or is it a tacky adhessive?


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks dkw unlimited, will check it out.
Meloc, it's not elmers. It's dark, and doesn't wash off, doesn't peel off. It's been there awhile. I dont know what he used.
Sherry


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

heat it with a hair dryer and see if it gets softer.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

You might try a quick spray of WD40....test a place that doesn't show to make sure it won't leave a permanent greasy spot on the paneling, but I have used it for years to get price stickers and other adhesive things off.


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

Baby oil


----------



## jenofthewoods (Jan 21, 2008)

googone works good on adhesives.
can be bought at places like walmart and hardware stores.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Look for Goo-Gone. That stuff works wonders!


----------

